# HobbyStop West RaceWay VTA



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Guys...
Jay Is Starting his new class soon, Were Starting a Build on a VTA car
Probly Going to Race in the Blinky Class
Were Excited to get back on the track again...:thumbsup:


----------



## sizlinspirit (Jan 25, 2013)

Good luck !


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

We're Just About Ready To Race...See Ya Soon.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Heres A Pre-View


----------

